# Silver Royal saddles-your opinions



## SouthernTrails

.

Here is a Tree out of a Royal King Saddle, Silver Royal is made by the same people in India.

Notice the Cracks in the Tree and the Flaky stuff around its edged is their version of Rawhide covered tree. These Trees are hollow fiberglass.
The Tree came from a Saddle ridden One Time.

You be the judge


----------



## mypets

Thanks, I can see what you mean in the pic. Can you tell me under what condition(s) this happened to this saddle? Have Silver Royals always been made in India? I'm trying to understand the negative reaction that some people have to this brand and want to know what it is that is so bad about them.


----------



## SouthernTrails

mypets said:


> Thanks, I can see what you mean in the pic. Can you tell me under what condition(s) this happened to this saddle? Have Silver Royals always been made in India? I'm trying to understand the negative reaction that some people have to this brand and want to know what it is that is so bad about them.


The Saddle in question was merely dropped from what the customer said.

Like many Indian made Saddle they seem to have adopted same or similar names to once good named American companies.

I have seen Horse badly hurt when nails come out of trees, trees break, had a friend hurt once when she fell off the Horse when an Import Saddle literally fell apart.

While these might be rare, why take a chance when a good used American made Western Saddle is about the same price as a New Import Western Saddle.




.


----------



## Saddlebag

I know of one falling apart on it's first ride. The gal wound up walking home.


----------



## mypets

So the bias against Silver Royals is of recent origin? What timeline are we talking about-5 yrs., 10yrs. more? What would you say about a Silver Royal that's 10 to 15 yrs. old? Good or still bad? How can you determine what the tree is made of without taking the saddle apart? Also, what brand saddle would you recommend in the $500-$600 price range (I'm talking used) for trail riding? Thanks for your replies, I appreciate the education.


----------



## trailhorserider

mypets said:


> So the bias against Silver Royals is of recent origin? What timeline are we talking about-5 yrs., 10yrs. more? What would you say about a Silver Royal that's 10 to 15 yrs. old? Good or still bad? How can you determine what the tree is made of without taking the saddle apart? Also, what brand saddle would you recommend in the $500-$600 price range (I'm talking used) for trail riding? Thanks for your replies, I appreciate the education.


For $500-$600 used you can get almost any decent brand you want. Not a custom saddle, but a factory saddle. American made, American leather. For instance, Saddle King is not top of the line, but I just got a brand-new one from a shop going out of business for $300. Perfectly good trail saddle. And I bought a used one that is like-new for $600 (well, I traded for it). 

If you have $500-$600 to spend, look for a used Circle Y, Bighorn, Simco, TexTan, Billy Cook.......the possibilities are almost endless. 

Any other good saddle brands that come to mind guys? That is all my brain can come up with at the moment.


----------



## mypets

Thanks for the suggestions. Now another question. I have noticed that Billy Cooks come from 2 different states. I have been told one is better than the other. Which is the best and why?


----------



## SouthernTrails

.

Billy Cooks from OK are the best, long story about the two States and two manufactures.. will try to update after dinner 



.


----------



## paintedpastures

I have a silver royal show saddle probably about at least 20yrs old now. I bought it used it was previously used for showing {breed show level} It is a heavy sturdy saddle,quality leather & has silver plating with bronze overlay & rubies{not the tinny cheap stuff}.Cleaned up it could still be taken out to show ring. I have seen a few of the vintage silver royals & they were well made.I heard at one time they were made by circle Y. Any the newer stuff i've seen looks cheap & won't touch them who knows who makes them now. Also Easy to brand names mixed up with some like silver supreme,royal king{cheapie}. Do find some of the older saddles are made much better than those made today just look at some old vs new of circle Y , billy royal ,tex tan etc.

Hear is some examples of the older/better silver royal saddles pics on theses websites
Production Saddles Appearing in the Western Saddle Gallery
Pleasure Saddles
Silver Royal by Circle Y Show Pleasure Trail Saddle Lightly Used 15" DIVINE! | eBay


----------



## trailhorserider

Yeah, I used to have a Billy Royal Arabian saddle and I thought it was high quality. I still think it was high quality, but a friend of mine who worked at a saddle shop was telling me they were junk. 

I don't know if they ARE currently junk (because mine was a bit older) or she was just getting Billy Royal confused with one of the other "Royals."

Now I DO have a Silver Royal headstall that a friend gave me. And I was impressed at how nice the leather was for a brand that I expected to be junk. But I have never seen one of their saddles in the flesh. But the headstall is nice.


----------



## mypets

Many thanks Painted Pastures, for the websites, very good info. I am asking all these questions about Silver Royals as I have one that is probably 15 or more years old. While it doesn't fit my mare, I used it on another horse and it was very comfortable. It seems to be very well made, good leather and the tree and horn are good and tight. I may want to sell it at some point in the future as I don't need it anymore and wanted to understand what some people have against this brand. You have all been very helpful and I thank you!


----------



## Horseislove

Like you, I am at crossroads.

I have looked into these saddles a bit and they tend to get quite mixed reviews. Some people saying they love theirs and others saying they are cheap and not well made.

From the reviews I've read people who are not advising Royal King saddles say it's because they have a flexible tree.


----------



## horselovinguy

*MOD NOTE:*


_This thread is from March of 2012 ..._
Although some information may still be pertinent, the posters making comments may not be active members at this time...
It is advised if you want or need advice to please start your own thread so it gathers appropriate attention.
Thank you.


----------

